# Vietnam's street life by Black and white photos



## BaoTriNguyen

Dear my friends,

In this thread, I would like to introduce with you some of angles of Vietnamese people daily life ! Let me tell you more and more a long stories of their life, The people and who are they !

1. Saigon is biggest city in Viet Nam, in administration way we have to call that is Ho Chi Minh City




Saigon out there 1 by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

2. Sai gon out there and Sai Gon river




Saigon out there 3 by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

3. 




Saigon out there 4 by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

4.




Saigon on top by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

5.




Saigon on top by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

to be continue ...





Thanks for viewing my photos !


----------



## Trever1t

Tri, when I was in SaiGon, the building in #3 wasn't finished yet! I want to know, how did you get up in it to take photos? I thought about offering the workers some $ to let me up!


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

6. 




Nhà th&#7901; &#272;&#7913;c Bà Sài gòn 2012 by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

7.




Nhà th&#7901; &#272;&#7913;c Bà - Sài gòn by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

8.




Nhà th&#7901; &#272;&#7913;c Bà Sài gòn by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

9.




Nhà th&#7901; &#272;&#7913;c Bà Sài gòn by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

10. Saigon post office




B&#432;u &#273;i&#7879;n Sài gòn Post office by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## Rosy

#2 and #3 are my favorites


----------



## Rosy

I guess if you keep adding i gotta keep liking


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

Trever1t said:


> Tri, when I was in SaiGon, the building in #3 wasn't finished yet! I want to know, how did you get up in it to take photos? I thought about offering the workers some $ to let me up!



Hi anh Bill, The company I work for them is owner of that building. I was marketing director at that moment so I didn't paid any amount of $ . Every time I went up there, they sent me 2 person to be "tour guide" for me....

11. They were like that and we have to use the construction elevator to lift up to 43 th floor. 




Architect ... Qu&#7889;c Anh by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

Rosy said:


> I guess if you keep adding i gotta keep liking



Thank you Rosy ! If you keep liking , then I will keep adding more a long stories !


----------



## charlie76

I love this tour a lot.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

charlie76 said:


> I love this tour a lot.  Thanks for posting.


 Thanks Charlie76 ! I will continue my stories ...

Street vendors are very beautiful in Vietnamese people's life.

12. This man preparing his delivery Vietnamese cookies, cake and candies to smaller street vendors. He carry alot by his moped motorcycle.




So&#7841;n hàng &#273;i giao s&#7899;m by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

13. 




Bank &amp; Street vendor by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

14."ngo&#7841;i" bán vé s&#7889; và cân s&#7913;c kho&#7867; trên 1 chung c&#432; c&#361; nát &#7849;m m&#7909;c Old lady salling lottery ticket and weight measure to earn money in a very old apartment 




&quot;Ngo&#7841;i&quot; by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

15. This baber shop in side of a very very old apartment 




&#272;&#7907;i.../ a barber shop by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

16.




Món &#259;n bình dân: Tàu h&#7911; n&#432;&#7899;c &#273;&#432;&#7901;ng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

17.




DSC_6269 by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

18.




Beyond the line of lifes by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

19. Food material street vendor 




Ch&#7883; bán em n&#7917;a ký th&#7883;t này nhé by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr




20.




Dê núi by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## Rosy

keep 'em coming

they are all great

both the images and the story behind them


----------



## Trever1t

Incredible images of daily life in SaiGon, very cool. The images of the woman in the doorway with the scale is very powerful and honestly sad.


----------



## davisphotos

Nice! Really great series of images.


----------



## neih59

Anh Bao...Great set.  Very powerful shots.  Do you accept "dai tu (student)"?


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

Rosy said:


> keep 'em coming
> 
> they are all great
> 
> both the images and the story behind them


 Thank Rosy ! I will continue soon...



Trever1t said:


> Incredible images of daily life in SaiGon, very cool. The images of the woman in the doorway with the scale is very powerful and honestly sad.


 Thanks anh Bill , That lady very poor, She just earning few money each day for her own life



davisphotos said:


> Nice! Really great series of images.


 Thanks Davis !



neih59 said:


> Anh Bao...Great set.  Very powerful shots.  Do you accept "dai tu (student)"?


 Hi Neih, I hope that we can be friend first ! hehehehe


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

21.




Bún riêu by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

22.




Gánh tàu h&#7911; n&#432;&#7899;c &#273;&#432;&#7901;ng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

23.




Ng&#432;&#7901;i &#273;àn ông bán bánh d&#7841;o by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

24.




Tàu h&#7911; nóng n&#432;&#7899;c &#273;&#432;&#7901;ng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

25.




Xách c&#7893; mày nè by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

Yes, very poor, try to make enough to buy enough rice to live each day. I saw this and small children who sell lottery tickets, hard not to get a sad feeling and easy to be grateful for what I have.


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

Thank for same feeling ah Bill !

26.




&#258;n sáng / Breakfast (Explored) by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

27.




Bán bong bóng d&#7841;o by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

28.




Ng&#432;&#7901;i ph&#7909; n&#7919; tàn t&#7853;t bán vé s&#7889; by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

29.




Ti&#7875;u qu&#7927; by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

30.




&#272;i bán sáng s&#7899;m by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing my stories !


----------



## Trever1t

Of this last set I love the one with the Pho' Bo' / Bo' Kho, the boy's smile is great!


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

Good morning my friends ! I will continue ..

31.




Ng&#432;&#7901;i ph&#7909; n&#7919; bán d&#432;a by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

32.




Gánh trái cây &#273;ã bán h&#7871;t hàng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

33.




Ng&#432;&#7901;i mua ve chai by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

34.




Bún bò by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

35. 




N&#432;&#7899;ng th&#7883;t c&#417;m bình dân by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

36.




gi&#7901; gi&#7843;i lao c&#7911;a công nhân xây d&#7921;ng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

37.




Ch&#7893;i lông gà ... by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

38.




S&#7919;a &#273;âu nành nóng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

39.




Ng&#432;&#7901;i ph&#7909; n&#7919; bán tàu h&#7911; noi chuy&#7879;n tám v&#7899;i khách hàng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

40.




Ng&#432;&#7901;i ph&#7909; n&#7919;a bá trái cây trên &#273;&#432;&#7901;ng Tr&#7847;n H&#432;ng &#272;&#7841;o B by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

41.




Bán nón b&#7843;o hi&#7875;m l&#7873; &#273;&#432;&#7901;ng / Helmets by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

42.




Trái Thanh trà by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

43.




Ng&#432;&#7901;i bán hàng rong tr&#432;&#7899;c b&#7879;nh vi&#7879;n nhi &#273;&#7891;ng 2 by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

44




Ng&#432;&#7901;i ph&#7909; n&#7919; bán hàng rong by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

45




Ng&#432;&#7901;i bán d&#7841;o các th&#7913; linh tinh by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

46




Cô bán chu&#7889;i by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

47




Ng&#432;&#7901;i bán &#273;âu ph&#7897;ng n&#7845;u by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

48




Ng&#432;&#7901;i bán báo tr&#432;&#7899;c c&#7893;ng b&#7879;nh vi&#7879;n Nhi &#272;&#7891;ng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

49




Ch&#7885;n l&#7921;a by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

50




B&#7843;ng c&#7845;m v&#7853;y ch&#7913; tui v&#7851;n bán &#7903; &#273;ây nè ... by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

51




Bà c&#7909; bán vé s&#7889; by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

52




Xe &#273;&#7849;y bán trái cây by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

53




Bán n&#432;&#7899;c bên công viên by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

54




Bán d&#7915;a n&#432;&#7899;c by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

55




Ng&#432;&#7901;i bán s&#7847;u riêng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

Vietnam - Saigon's local market

56




2 ng&#432;&#7901;i ph&#7909; n&#7919; bán trái cây -  Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

57




S&#7841;p bán rau c&#7843;i by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

58




Ch&#7883; bán th&#7883;t c&#432;&#7901;i t&#432;&#417;i nh&#432; hoa by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

59




Ch&#7883; bán th&#7883;t bò - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

60




Bà bán th&#7883;t bò - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## LShooter

Great images. Just curious what camera you're using?


----------



## jowensphoto

I like your B&W conversions, but I'd back off on the vignette just a bit.

Also, why did you use selective color in that one shot of the car/bike? Actually, I think it makes sense because the car is so out of place and the color brings attention to that. Could be wrong, just my guess


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

LShooter said:


> Great images. Just curious what camera you're using?


 Hi L shooter ! I'm using Nikon D700 and Nikon 1 V1. Almost my street shots was using Nikon 1 V1. That is very compact and easy to come too close to subject and shot ...


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

jowensphoto said:


> I like your B&W conversions, but I'd back off on the vignette just a bit.
> 
> Also, why did you use selective color in that one shot of the car/bike? Actually, I think it makes sense because the car is so out of place and the color brings attention to that. Could be wrong, just my guess


 Thank you very much Jowensphoto ! I'm appreciate all your commends, that is all I need to study and try to have more photos ! Thanks again !


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

61




S&#7841;p th&#7883;t xay - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

62




Bán cá - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

63




Hàng tôm hàng cá - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

64




Rau c&#7911; - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

65




S&#7840;p chanh hành tiêu t&#7887;i - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## alymariephotography

Hey..Nice click, all pictures are with own their stories... like all.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## ChrisCHP

I'm always a bit suspicious of black and white photography for street and travel photography. However the tone in these are great and work really well.


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

66




Hàng rau c&#7843;i - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

67




- Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

68




S&#7841;p tr&#7913;ng các lo&#7841;i - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

69








S&#7841;p trái cây - Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

70




2 ng&#432;&#7901;i ph&#7909; n&#7919; bán trái cây -  Ch&#7907; Satay by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## BaoTriNguyen

71




Ch&#7883; bán trái cây &#273;&#7855;t hàng ra v&#7873; v&#7899;i gi&#7887; trái cây tr&#7889;ng r&#7895;ng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

72




Xe xích lô máy dùng &#273;&#7875; giao hàng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

73




Xe máy th&#7891; hàng hoá &#7903; khu ch&#7907; l&#7899;n by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

74




Xe ba gác &#273;i giao hàng by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

75




S&#7841;p t&#7841;p hoá &#273;&#432;&#7901;ng mu&#7889;i &#273;&#7853;u b&#7897;t by Bao Tri | P h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Great sets. Some happy/some sad


----------

